# i7 720QM (notebook) temp. specifications (is it overheating?)



## darksteel88 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've got this HP Envy 17 and I'm pretty sure the i7 core is overheating itself.

It's quite hot, enough so that I don't want to leave my hand on the left side where the vent is, nor leave it on my lap at all. I've been in contact with HP and they all stated this temperature is too hot.

I sent it in for repairs, got it back. Their tests confirmed that the temperature was too hot (at least the diagnostics said they were able to reproduce this issue, and therefore categorized it as an issue). It wasn't fixed though, and they replaced the fan and heatsink. I was suggesting the battery controller (because I am getting only an hour out of it), but it seems that if I'm only using 15W, it's not doing anything ridiculous.

What temps should I be getting?

Under low PC usage (I'm getting like under 5% with occasional spikes to 20ish, still low). I'm running just a browser, some low hit background and a program to check the thermal sensors:

60+ Celsius, 15W from my battery

Under a stress test, I get upwards of 80-90 Celsius with 55W from my battery.


My RAM is also 55 degrees if it matters, it seems a little warm to me.



I've checked the Intel spec sheet. It noted 50W as the TDP (max stress level) power reading with 100 as the temp to be under. While under the stress test, I produced battery watt readings of above that. My battery is 62W, not entirely sure that power is safe for the CPU.


If someone can help me understand this, it'd be appreciated. Any info that is required will be provided, just let me know what you need (and what I might possibly need to get it).


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

You are getting very hot for sure but if it is under warranty then pulling the heatsink may void the warranty. You will want to contact the manufacturer or dealer and get written consent to pull the heatsink to avoid voiding your warranty.

If concent is granted then you want to make sure the heatsink is seated correctly and has heatsink compound.

You can also take a can of air and blow air into the heatsink in the reverse direction that the air is blown to dislodge anything that may be plugging the heatsink up.

You definitely need to get those temps down about 20C give or take a couple degrees.


----------



## darksteel88 (Jul 10, 2008)

I got it repaired under warranty *by HP*. I sent it off to a service center, where they replaced the heatsink and fan in an attempt to check it.

The manager said it's functioning correctly according to the tests they ran but I'm pretty sure it's overheating (as is all the employees I've spoken to).


I ran a stress test and I got about 10-15 degrees from the TJ Max (100 Celsius) while consuming 55W of power. I'm thinking it might be a battery controller issue because it's using 55W, which may not seem like a lot, but it's 5W over the indicated TDP (max power) that my particular i7 should receive under max stress conditions (not the theoretical max but the empirical max cause they say you typically can't stress it to the theoretical in practical use). The stress test only went up to 50% with frequent spikes but nothing near the max use of the CPU.

The other reason I suggest a battery controller issue is that the battery life is only an hour. It's supposed to be a lot more than that, they say twice that. I'm running very little on it in most cases where I care about the battery life (word, chrome, MSN, iTunes, applications that basically use little memory).


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Bottom line is that you are to close to max temp. There is no room for error in the ventalation system. Any plugging of the ventalation system will mean a possible CPU failure.

I would take it back and let them know that the problem is not solved. If they do not fix it then PM me and I can show you something that will allow you to take control of the situation and further situations.


----------



## darksteel88 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, according to the Intel spec sheet, 10-15 from the thermal junction maximum temp is within the operating temperature so it's technically not an issue. It could fail if it gets clogged but that's no longer my main issue. They recommend to stay within 10+ of the TJ max, which it's never gone less than, I think the highest I clocked it at was 89 Celsius.

The CPU is getting 55W, which is 10W higher than Intel states it should get at the Thermal Power Design, which is the maximum Power the model I have should receive under real situations. They make note it's not the theoretical maximum but it's the maximum someone should expect to receive. I wasn't even near maximum load on it either.

In that case, I ask if it's designed like that or the battery controller is an issue. Since I made specific note of it in the original forms, if he says that it was checked, not an issue, I'll demand a full refund on the basis that the laptop is designed to incur issues with the CPU. 

I don't have chances in the near future to do anything. The best chance is Christmas, but at the times they've quoted me, even then won't work for me. My best chance now, I think, is to sell them that it's built as a defective product on that claim (which is definitely a strong and truthful claim, if the battery controller is working correctly).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the term laptop is very misleading

they need to be on a hard flat surface when being used or they can overheat very quickly


----------



## darksteel88 (Jul 10, 2008)

I know, it's now called a notebook instead and should be on a surface like a table rather than a lap. I do use it on a table whenever possible, and the overheating issue doesn't seem to change.

The issue is about the CPU regarding both temperature and now power to the CPU. Since I can prove that it's, at times, providing more power to the CPU than the maximum settings, I can imply that, if the battery controller is operating properly, that the design of the laptop allows it to operate outside of the specifications set by Intel for the processor. And by performing outside of said specifications, it will be harmful to the lifespan of the processor and potentially damaging.

Basically, it's using more power than it's supposed to by design, and that this implies that it will ruin the CPU under normal use. Then I demand my refund on that claim and I don't think they can do much other than give me the refund.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

How did you test the power consumption of the CPU?


----------



## promtransporter (Nov 18, 2010)

its a common problem with this hp model,

send it back if its still under warranty.

do some more digging, o some models where they have f---d up the offer FREE extended warranty!... a common model is hp dv2000 - 6000 range!


:wave:


----------



## darksteel88 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yea, he was going to give me a free extended warranty. I intend to prove my claim and demand a refund.

I'm using CPUID HWMonitor to test the CPU temperatures as well as the power to the CPU. It may not be the best program but HP did recommend me to use it to check the thermal sensors, so I assume that it will suffice as a program to use to prove my claim.

Normally, it stays constant at about 15W, which is a more reasonable amount. However, even under low power needs, it randomly spikes to 55W. And during the stress test, it stays at 45W with frequent spikes to 55W. I opened up the program while typing this and it was showing a max of only 15W. By the time I got here, it had multiple spikes of 55W.

And actually, I did a stress test while typing this to double check my claim, and in fact, it stayed at 55W more than 45W while my laptop cooler was plugged in. During the stress test, I clocked the CPU at 100%, and the power consumption at 55W during that time. It should be at only 45W during 100%, according to Intel.

Intel states the TDP (Thermal Design Power, better known as a realistic maximum power) is stated to be 45W with a TJ Max (Thermal Junction Maximum, better known as maximum heat) to be 100 Celsius. The TDP is essentially running worst case applications that use as much power as they can manage to make the CPU use.

I'm pretty sure I have a strong enough claim if they tell me the battery controller is operating properly. I just need to verify from the manager that it was tested and that they have a log that states it's operating correctly.

PS. I'm getting 55W with low usage at 20% CPU load. It's staying typically under 10, then a spike to 20% and I see it go to 55W.


----------

